# post a picture of yourself!



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

So, I have no idea what everyone on here looks like.. so just for a laugh, take a snap of yourself and pop it up!

lets see how many sex offending looking bar-stewards are on the TTOC :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> So, I have no idea what everyone on here looks like.. so just for a laugh, take a snap of yourself and pop it up!
> 
> lets see how many sex offending looking bar-stewards are on the TTOC :lol:


You first then Muz

;-)


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Aye aye ok..

Ok took a picture just for daz :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Me with Birmingham City's infamous owner


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Aye aye ok..
> 
> Ok took a picture just for daz :lol:


Nice one Muz 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's my arm.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> It's my arm.


can't beat a bird half way up your arm eh? 8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > It's my arm.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Boom just some of meeeeeeee

J
Xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice one Lolly


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

aww thanks 

got no idea who the dude is your with in yours lol

J
xx


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

This be me


----------



## TT-CHOHAN (Oct 19, 2013)

This is us... Bini and Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the dress 

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

This is me (fancy dress at work) For Childern in need. (Raised over £3k for chairty, was £1500 but director said if I kept heels on for whole day he would double it. and he did...

















This is me Climbing upsides down.










Just me looking somewhat unhappy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you still have the costume?

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah... Sexy little red riding hood.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

can i borrow it? lol

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

course ya can, but it wont fit.  its an 18 lol...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i can pin it lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

kojak said:


> This is me (fancy dress at work) For Children in need. *(Raised over £3k for charity, was £1500 but director said if I kept heels on for whole day he would double it.* and he did...


 Be honest now! You just liked wearing them didn't you.
_
I bet it was you that suggested doubling the donation wasn't it? :lol:_


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Some older ones of me :


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jo (MRS) and I - plus Alex Mcleish when he was our Manager


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

and when Jo and I plus the lads were asked to go on Soccer AM


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

i`m getting older and balding :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

nice guns lol

J
xx


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

If i`m getting bald,at least to be in shape :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol I'll say nothing lol

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

hang your idols said:


> If i`m getting bald,at least to be in shape :lol:


I'd love to see an ar$e hole on the road fobbing off the guy in the birds car, then see you diving at his windscreen! :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> and when Jo and I plus the lads were asked to go on Soccer AM


Are you some kind of celebrity daz? :lol:

Going on how white your bloody teeth are you must have footballer-money... Haha


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > and when Jo and I plus the lads were asked to go on Soccer AM
> ...


LOL I wish Muz 

Although I could do better than our current crop of players

:mrgreen:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like we have some talents on here!

Great thread guys!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> Looks like we have some talents on here!
> 
> Great thread guys!


no comments without a picture! :x

:lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Me and my coach Ian Freeman after my MMA debut 3 weeks ago.

This is after a 17kg weight loss. Since I have lost another 3kg with 7kg left to loose before my next fight in March.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Me and my coach Ian Freeman after my MMA debut 3 weeks ago.
> 
> This is after a 17kg weight loss. Since I have lost another 3kg with 7kg left to loose before my next fight in March.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Cool pic mate

Daz


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my coach Ian Freeman after my MMA debut 3 weeks ago.
> ...


Thanks buddy

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Going on how white your bloody teeth are you must have footballer-money... Haha


LMFAO too funny

J
xx

p.s sorry


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Callum-TT said:


> Me and my coach Ian Freeman after my MMA debut 3 weeks ago.
> 
> This is after a 17kg weight loss. Since I have lost another 3kg with 7kg left to loose before my next fight in March.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wow that's some weight loss! What's your target weight? I've currently dropped just over a stone trying to get to see my abs again.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

igotone said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my coach Ian Freeman after my MMA debut 3 weeks ago.
> ...


I was 110kg and now down to 90kg a loss of 20kg 3.17 stone.

My next target is to fight at 84kg but initially I have to sit at 86kg when I start fight camp in January.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

+1 on the cool snap callum, Im on the opposite side of the scale though, i was 8 stone 6 months ago 

now with proper diet and excersice ( nothing too heavy ) im up to 10 stone, and given that im a short guy im about spot-on!

quite fancy putting a bit more on, but i dont have the time or patienc to go all heavy-hardcore with training :lol:

fair play to those who do though!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> +1 on the cool snap callum, Im on the opposite side of the scale though, i was 8 stone 6 months ago
> 
> now with proper diet and excersice ( nothing too heavy ) im up to 10 stone, and given that im a short guy im about spot-on!
> 
> ...


Well it's taken me a lot of hard work and proper dieting and training pretty much every day. Plus the gym costs of about £200 a month lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

£200 a month?! I point blank refuse to go to a gym and do it all DIY doing an hours cardio a day and protein shakes 

J
xx


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> £200 a month?! I point blank refuse to go to a gym and do it all DIY doing an hours cardio a day and protein shakes
> 
> J
> xx


There's no reason you can't work out at home provided you're self disciplined and can really push yourself on your own. I have a great gym locally, just £30 a month and go as often as you like. It's open 24/7. I mostly work out with weights at home though, and about an hour 5 days a week. I just take whey protein and creatine.

I hate cardio but I'm more inclined to do some now it's a lot cooler.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea going up through the woods when its pitch black with me head torch on is scary s**t!!!!!! I use USN 

J
xx


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> yea going up through the woods when its pitch black with me head torch on is scary s**t!!!!!! I use USN
> 
> J
> xx


Be careful gal - there's some weird feckers about!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Strange people who walk through the woods at night wearing head torches!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> £200 a month?! I point blank refuse to go to a gym and do it all DIY doing an hours cardio a day and protein shakes
> 
> J
> xx


My MMA gym is £65 a month but it's my strength & conditioning training that's expensive at £160 a month.

It's worth the gains though especially when your hand gets raised at the end of a hard fight 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Strange people who walk through the woods at night wearing head torches!


It works tho lol and its nice in the evening (i lost 2 stone in 16 weeks prior to going on holiday) just need to man up now its cold lol

Define normal......is there anyone? lol

J
xx


----------



## Seamus (Nov 13, 2013)

Here's my ugly mug shot



Not on here a great deal so only just seen this thread so sorry it's a bit late.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice one mate 

Daz


----------

